# NTs and poetry...



## floccinaucinihilipilifica (Aug 1, 2010)

So I'm curious. NTs, are you interested in poetry? We're probably the least likely of the four temperaments to understand and appreciate poetry.
If you don't is it because you don't like it or never really pursued it?
If you do, what do you like about it?
For me I rarely seek it out, but I sometimes write poems so that I don't bottle my feelings up.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, I like some poetry, particularly spoken poetry, as in music.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

I write it and enjoy musical poetry very much.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I like poetry and have written poetry since I was 11.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I've written some poetry. Mostly dark and gloomy stuff. None of the rhyming kind though; that I cannot do. I write free verse.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I appreciate poetry for what it is but I'm not overly interested in it.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

I like clever use of words, but that's not necessarily poetry.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

I love poetry, and have a blog where I put my favourites. I've written poetry since I was in middle school, but much less recently. (probably because the puberty stage is over and I no longer have a need to vent excess feelings of doom and gloom)


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Love it. Neruda, Eliot, Symborska, cummings, Borges, Yeats, Keats, Shelley, Coleridge, Dylan Thomas!... so many. It's awesome.
Clever ideas and words poetry is awesome. There is this perception that poetry is emotional vomit - and a lot of it is, sadly - and that depresses me. It is so much better than that.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I liked poetry when I was younger, and for a time I was pretty into it, but now it doesn't interest me as much as it used to.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 11, 2010)

Poetry with deep philosophical meaning are the best. Deep, dark, expressing and yet hidden under the words. Much better than conversations.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

lirulin said:


> emotional vomit


WIN

That's the reason I kind of stopped reading poetry... purposely trying to make me feel sad or something just doesn't cut it, quite the opposite. It sounds lame. Francesco Petrarca, for an example.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm more of a prose person, definitely, but I do really like poetry. I write poetry occasionally when I'm having writer's block or something to help wake my brain up. I like the ones with really specific structures, it's like a puzzle. (Like Shakespearean style sonnets. 14 lines, ababcdcdefefgg, iambic pentameter, AND it has to make sense haha. roud

But I have some friends who write amazing poetry and I'm infinitely jealous of them.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Zic said:


> WIN
> 
> That's the reason I kind of stopped reading poetry... purposely trying to make me feel sad or something just doesn't cut it, quite the opposite. It sounds lame. Francesco Petrarca, for an example.


ah yes, him. Not my favourite.

fortunately not all poetry is like that. And even some that is, I was always interested in words & studied linguistics, so I can focus on analysing it rather than just experiencing it or whatever.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Not particularly interested.


----------



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

I love writing poetry. Keeps me sane.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

NiDBiLD said:


> Not particularly interested.




Me too. Its seems as if most poets suffer from some sort of mental disorder.


----------



## warrenpurayah (Sep 21, 2010)

I write poetry and appreciate the beauty of it. Absolutely hate pretentious crap though such as that thinly veiled sexual poem involving an egg. There are really only a handful of poets worthy of serious study, the rest wallow in mediocrity.

Some of the best poems I've read and heard were written by streams of consciousness, a lot of poets and artists should use this technique more. I know I do.


----------



## Zinette (May 4, 2010)

Poetry?

It is not "my thing", I like songs with good lyrics though.


----------



## Renegade HE (May 17, 2010)

Poetry's alright


----------

